# Versionierung und automatischer FTP-Upload einer Webstart-Anwendung



## salty (7. Mrz 2011)

Die vergangenen Tage habe ich versucht mich in die Themengebiete der Versionierung und dem automatischen Deployment einzulesen. Aber irgendwie komme ich dabei auf keinen grünen Pfad, weil ich von einem Themengebiet ins nächste stürze, ohne irgendwie zu wissen, ob es jetzt wirklich das ist, was ich suche. Jetzt hoffe ich einfach mal, dass ihr mir ein wenig Starthilfe geben könnt, wo und wie ich ansetzen muss. 

Zur Ausgangslage: Ich habe verschiedene Java-Anwendungen entwickelt, welche ich den Nutzern über Java WebStart zur Verfügung stelle. Diese beinhalten unter anderem auch andere Open-Source-Bibliotheken. Bisher erstelle ich einfach die JAR-Dateien meiner Applikationen mittels IDE (früher Eclipse, zuletzt Netbeans), signiere diese und lade sie dann händisch auf den FTP hoch. Davor passe ich noch manuell den Versions-String (gespeichert als "globale Variable") an.  

Dieses Prozedur würde ich jetzt gerne irgendwie automatisieren, nach Möglichkeit mit einer Lösung, welche in Netbeans integrierbar ist (was aber jetzt kein absolutes Muss darstellt). Ich stelle mir das so vor, dass automatisch die JARs signiert werden, die Version angepasst wird  (auto-inkrement o.ä) und anschließend die Dateien auf den Server geladen werden. Netbeans bietet zwar die Möglichkeit Jars für Webstart zu erstellen die auch signiert werden, aber der Rest (Upload und Versions-Anpassung) fehlt dann trotzdem noch.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja auf die Sprünge helfen, wie man so etwas sauber umsetzen kann .


----------



## kama (7. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,

man Nehme Maven und löse das Build- und Deployment Problem damit...wobei man korrekterweise sagen muss, dass Maven kein Deployment Tool ist...

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mrz 2011)

Ant Script wäre eine einfache Möglichkeit. Netbeans buildet ja sowieso per Ant Script.


----------



## salty (11. Mrz 2011)

Danke schon einmal für eure Antworten. 

Das mit dem Ant-Script funktioniert tatsächlich erstaunlich einfach in Netbeans und scheint mir gerade für meine Hobby-Projekte als guter Mittelweg zwischen Aufwand und Nutzen. Mein Ant-Script erhöht jetzt automatisch bei jedem Build die Versions-Nummer, die ich einmal lokal in einer Properties-Datei und im Manifest als Implementation-Version (ist die dafür gedacht?) speichere.

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, ob man das ganze irgendwie auch an ein Versionsverwaltung-System, wie Subversion, koppeln kann? Aktuell zählt mein Script einfach die Versionsnummer hoch, jedes mal wenn ich in Netbeans die Anwendung baue (Build Project). Ist natürlich suboptimal wenn ich jetzt eine alte Version einspiele, und diese dann eine höhere Nummer kriegt. 

Gibt es so etwas vllt. Out-of-the-box oder muss man das über Ant realisieren?


----------

